# Animales (Machos y Hembras)



## juicybone

¡Buenos días!

Nada más para estar totalmente segura... "la bisonte" ¿es correcto o hay un femenino para esta palabra?

¡Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No existe femenino de *bisonte*. 

Su hembra es: *la hembra de bisonte*. Lo de l_a bisonte_ no suena muy bien pero supongo que puedes decirlo.


----------



## Fernita

De acuerdo con Víctor. No existe, es siempre masculino.
Otra forma para decirlo es: "*un bisonte hembra"*
Saludos


----------



## juicybone

Muchas gracias.


----------



## swift

Bisonte es nombre epiceno.


----------



## Pixidio

swift said:


> Bisonte es nombre epiceno.



Lo cual significa que el género viene marcado por otras palabras (no el artículo, que es marca de género de sustantivos comunes, o sea los que no varían -por lo general suelen ser nombres de profeciones- "el violinista/la violonista") 
Los sustantivos epicenos necesitan otra palabra para aclarar el género, por lo general, casi todos los nombres de animales son epicenos (excepciones: vaca/toro, perro/a, etc). 
Ej: el ratón macho, el ratón hembra. 
     La rata macho, la rata hembra. 
     El búfalo macho, el búfalo hembra. 
Los epicenos tienen un solo género gramatical y el artículo debe concordar. Por ende lo de "la bisonte", estrictamente hablando está mal. Aunque se te entendería lo que quieres decir.


----------



## Fernita

Hola Swift:
Según tengo entendido, hay sólo dos posibilidades tomando en cuenta que es un término epiceno.

_el bisonete hembra_
_la hembra del bisonte._

Estoy de acuerdo con Pixidio.  
Saludos.


----------



## swift

Exactamente:

_La pantera macho, el macho de la pantera_ (que resultó ser un jaguar  → el jaguar, el jaguar hembra, la hembra del jaguar); el bisonte hembra, la hembra del bisonte.

**

----------------------
***Nota de moderación*: se ha editado comentario que ha desviado el tema del hilo. Disculpa.


----------



## Calambur

> "la bisonte" ¿es correcto o hay un femenino para esta palabra?


No hay un femenino. Siempre es_ el bisonte._
*El bisonte hembra* no es tan popular como para que alguien se preocupe de lo políticamente correcto.
(No obstante, y según dentro de qué contexto, yo sería muy capaz de decir _la bisonte_).
-------
* **


----------



## Pinairun

A mí me suena igual de mal decir _la bisonte_ que _el jirafa. _
No veo otra que utilizar_ macho_ o_ hembra_ para identificar su sexo.


----------



## torrebruno

Juar, seré un bruto brutíjimo, pero pongo al cielo por testigo que he usado -porque he escuchado- la *bisonta* y la *búfala*. Y me parece que en algún documental de la 2


----------



## Colchonero

*Búfala* sí; de hecho, la mozzarella se hace a partir de la leche de búfala. Bisonta, jamás.


----------



## Pinairun

torrebruno said:


> Juar, seré un bruto brutíjimo, pero pongo al cielo por testigo que he usado -porque he escuchado- la *bisonta* y la *búfala*. Y me parece que en algún documental de la 2


 

Búfala, sí, está bien. Porque hay búfalos y búfalas (Ya sabes, las que nos dan la mozzarella) Como pavos y pavas, pero no hay _bisontas_, sino bisontes hembras.


----------



## torrebruno

Que bien; me alegro de ser solo medio brutíjimo


----------



## juicybone

¡Hola!

He estado buscando, pero no encuentro una fuente confiable que me diga si existe el femenino "hipopótama" o si lo correcto es decir "la hipopótamo". ¿Alguien lo sabe sin lugar a dudas? Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

¿Sin lugar a dudas? En esta materia eso no existe, estimado. A mi paladar es nombre epiceno, pero se ve que las hipopótamas se organizaron, le mandaron una carta al novel premio nobel, y éste les hizo caso:


> En el turbio lodazal de las orillas de Murchison Falls, rugiendo y tronando, dos hipopótamos se entrematan por una *hipopótama*


 
Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Yo diría "el hipopótamo hembra" sin pensarlo. _Hipopótama_ como que no.


----------



## Duometri

"Hipopótama" me chirría. Yo jamás lo escribiría. Se supone que "hipopótamo" viene del griego (caballo de río), y no le sienta muy bien la forma femenina (¿hipopótama= caballo de ría?).


----------



## Lurrezko

Hipopótamo hembra, también para mí. No es que _hipopótama_ me suene especialmente mal, lo confieso, pero estaríamos abriendo la caja de Pandora de los gorilos, las lombrizas y las tiburonas, como decís.


----------



## juicybone

Estoy de acuerdo con ustedes (y me han hecho reír muchísimo), pero me hizo dudar este artículo del Panhispánico de Dudas: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=elefanta


----------



## Colchonero

Probablemente es cuestión de costumbre. Yo no digo hipopótama sino hipopótamo hembra, pero en cambio sí digo leona y no león hembra.


----------



## kreiner

_Hipopótamo_ es uno de los ejemplos que pone la NGLE del género epiceno. Por tanto, la diferencia de sexo se establece así: _hipopótamo macho/hembra._


----------



## torrebruno

juicybone said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con ustedes (y me han hecho reír muchísimo), pero me hizo dudar este artículo del Panhispánico de Dudas: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=elefanta


Pues creo que tú mismo te has dado la respuesta.
Si quieres seguir el criterio de la RAE, usa hipopótamo hembra. ¿Que no?, hipopótama.
Y no pasa nada.


----------



## Pinairun

juicybone said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con ustedes (y me han hecho reír muchísimo), pero me hizo dudar este artículo del Panhispánico de Dudas: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=elefanta


 
Como los elefantes y elefantas, también hay perros y perras, leones y leonas, gatos y gatas, palomos y palomas, lagartos y lagartas, etc., pero otras especies tienen solo un género gramatical, que representa tanto al macho como a la hembra: los avestruces, las jirafas, las lombrices, los hipopótamos, las salamandras, las águilas... 

Así lo repartieron.


----------



## kreiner

A mí lo de _hipopótama_ me saldría en un sentido jocoso, quizá para referirme a una mujer gorda. NO, POR DIOS, no estoy siendo machista ni soez, que yo también tengo mis quilitos. Era sólo por poner un ejemplo.


----------



## Vampiro

Sí, lo de “hipopótama” me suena igual como me sonaría “hipopotamesa”.  Feo, feo.
Yo creo que el novel premio nobel se tomó una licencia para salir del paso, ya que la frase habría quedado harto rara así:
 
_En el turbio lodazal de las orillas de Murchison Falls, rugiendo y tronando, dos hipopótamos se entrematan por una hipopótamo._
__
 
Saludos.
_


----------



## Lurrezko

Vampiro said:


> Sí, lo de “hipopótama” me suena igual como me sonaría “hipopotamesa”.  Feo, feo.
> Yo creo que el novel premio nobel se tomó una licencia para salir del paso, ya que la frase habría quedado harto rara así:
> 
> _En el turbio lodazal de las orillas de Murchison Falls, rugiendo y tronando, dos hipopótamos se entrematan por una hipopótamo._
> __
> 
> Saludos.
> _



_Se entrematan por una *hembra*_, tal como apuntaba con buen criterio Pina en un comentario borrado. Se entendería que es por una hembra de la misma especie, creo.


----------



## kreiner

Vampiro said:


> Sí, lo de “hipopótama” me suena igual como me sonaría “hipopotamesa”. Feo, feo.
> Yo creo que el novel premio nobel se tomó una licencia para salir del paso, ya que la frase habría quedado harto rara así:
> 
> _En el turbio lodazal de las orillas de Murchison Falls, rugiendo y tronando, dos hipopótamos se entrematan por una hipopótamo._
> 
> 
> Saludos.
> _


 
 Pero yo hubiera puesto "por una hembra". Sólo por la gramática, aunque el estilo... ya se sabe.

PD
Otra vez Lurrezko se me adelanta... Estoy empezando a odiarlo .


----------



## Vampiro

Es que “hembra” es una palabra que camina al borde del peligroso abismo de lo políticamente incorrecto.  Podría verse afectado por demandas de la sociedad protectora de animales y animalas.
Prefiero pensar que se tomó una licencia y no que no sabe escribir, que sería la otra opción posible.
_


----------



## jorgema

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Hipopótamo hembra, también para mí. No es que _hipopótama_ me suene especialmente mal, lo confieso, pero estaríamos abriendo la caja de Pandora de los gorilos, las lombrizas y las tiburonas, como decís.



Lo de "tiburona" me parece haberlo escuchado bastante, aunque no en la acepción zoológica de la palabra, sino en sus sentidos figurados (2 y 3 en el DRAE). 
Y sobre hipopótama, no me suena tan mal. Me parece que ninguna de las opciones 'correctas' quedaría tan bien en esa oración.


----------



## Morgan Pasilda

Pinairun said:


> Yo diría "el hipopótamo hembra" sin pensarlo. _Hipopótama_ como que no.


 Yo diría La Hembra Hipopótamo.


----------



## Morgan Pasilda

Duometri said:


> "Hipopótama" me chirría. Yo jamás lo escribiría. Se supone que "hipopótamo" viene del griego (caballo de río), y no le sienta muy bien la forma femenina (¿hipopótama= caballo de ría?).


 
Esta más sabia y pertienente la explicación, entonces no digamos hipopotama, sino La caballo de RIo.


----------



## Vampiro

Morgan Pasilda said:


> Esta más sabia y pertienente la explicación, entonces no digamos hipopotama, sino La caballo de RIo.


Si es por ser sabios, entonces: "la yegua de río".
_


----------



## ErOtto

Morgan Pasilda said:


> Esta más sabia y pertienente la explicación, entonces no digamos hipopotama, sino La caballo de RIo.


 
Para ser exactos, debería ser la *yegua de rio*... puesto que el femenino de caballo no es caballa, ni el femenino de río es ría. 

Saludos
Er

PD.- ¡Hoy no es mi día, antes Pina, ahora Vampiro!


----------



## rocioteag

Vampiro said:


> Si es por ser sabios, entonces: "la yegua de río".
> _


 
Considerando que la yegua es la hembra del caballo ( y La caballa solo la conozco en algún plato de mariscos... creo ).

Por otro lado, eso de _hipopótama_ no me gusta nada... yo diría directamente _la_ hipopótamo (considero que con el artículo queda claro el género)o en su caso la hembra del hipopótamo o hipopótamo hembra.


----------



## rocioteag

ErOtto said:


> Para ser exactos, debería ser la *yegua de rio*... puesto que el femenino de caballo no es caballa, ni el femenino de río es ría.
> 
> Saludos
> Er
> 
> PD.- ¡Hoy no es mi día, antes Pina, ahora Vampiro!


 
Y tu antes que yo....


----------



## kreiner

La hipopótamo, aunque resolvería la ambigüedad, es gramaticalmente incorrecto. La forma adecuada sería el hipopótamo hembra. Una cosa es el género (que aquí es epiceno, y, por tanto, invariable) y otra el sexo.


----------



## Morgan Pasilda

ErOtto said:


> Para ser exactos, debería ser la *yegua de rio*... puesto que el femenino de caballo no es caballa, ni el femenino de río es ría.
> 
> Saludos
> Er
> 
> 
> Mis respetos, lo tenía en mente, pero tu lo plasmaste. Entonces que vivan las Yeguas de Río.


----------



## ErOtto

kreiner said:


> La hipopótamo, aunque resolvería la ambigüedad, es gramaticalmente incorrecto. La forma adecuada sería el hipopótamo hembra. Una cosa es el género (que aquí es epiceno, y, por tanto, invariable) y otra el sexo.


 
Correcto... quiero decir... incorrecto... gramaticalmente... (que me lío). 

Hipopótamo es epiceno, pero nombre másculino... por tanto *el* hipopótamo (aunque hablemos de la hembra de la especie).

Saludos
Er


----------



## kreiner

ErOtto said:


> Correcto... quiero decir... incorrecto... gramaticalmente... (que me lío).
> 
> Hipopótamo es epiceno, pero nombre masculino... por tanto *el* hipopótamo (aunque hablemos de la hembra de la especie).
> 
> Saludos
> Er


 
En qué estarás pensando... Mejor no imaginarlo .


----------



## ErOtto

kreiner said:


> En qué estarás pensando... Mejor no imaginarlo .


 
¡Uy! ¡Me has 'pillao'! 
Se me ha ido el santo al cielo... las neuronas y los muñones, que van por libre.

MASCULINO... sin tilde.


----------



## Bloodsun

¡Qué polémica que despertó la *hipopótama*!

A riesgo de que me linchen, yo no tengo nada en contra de decir *hipopótama* (creo que la caja de pandora debe estar totalmente abierta o totalmente cerrada, de modo que, si se dice elefanta... ). Aunque, la verdad, hipopótama me suena más a cuento infantil (había una vez una hipopótama... ). No me extrañaría leer, en dicho cuento, algo sobre la esposa del hipopótamo, es decir, la hipopótama.

No obstante, si tuviera que elegir una forma, me inclinaría por decir "*la hipopótamo*" (en general), o "*la hembra de hipopótamo*" (en zoología). 

Considero que el caso del hipopótamo es un epiceno, y que para distinguir el sexo viene a ser necesario usar un artículo (el/la/un/una) o bien decir hembra/macho.

No me cierra para nada eso de "el hipopótamo hembra". En todo caso, "la hipopótamo hembra" (por más que sea redundante aclarar lo de hembra).


Saludos.


----------



## Antarte

Hay muchos nombres en zoología que por algún motivo en la traducción, quedaron como neutros, aunque parezcan masculino o femenino, como el/la jirafa, o en este caso el/la hipopótamo. Me parece.


----------



## Vampiro

Bloodsun said:


> Considero que el caso del hipopótamo es un epiceno, y que para distinguir el sexo viene a ser necesario usar un artículo (el/la/un/una) o bien decir hembra/macho.


Naaaaa... para distinguir el sexo basta con mirar al hipopótamo ya sabemos dónde.
_


----------



## kreiner

Vampiro said:


> Naaaaa... para distinguir el sexo basta con mirar al hipopótamo ya sabemos dónde.
> _


 
A que te borran... .

Volviendo a la seriedad, que ya no sé dónde la hemos dejado, si el género es epiceno, el artículo debe concordar con el género de la palabra, que en este caso es masculino: el hipopótamo hembra, la jirafa macho.


----------



## Calambur

ErOtto said:


> _Hipopótamo_ es epiceno, pero nombre m*a*sculino... por tanto *el* hipopótamo (aunque hablemos de la hembra de la especie).


Exacto.
Vale decir: *el hipopótamo hembra *(así, hablando en serio... digamos 'técnicamente'; pero si de _licencias_ se tratara, el límite sería la imaginación de cada bestia).


----------



## swift

A veces me pregunto si abrirán un hilo para cada animal cuyo nombre es epiceno: hipopótamo, bisonte, murciélago...


----------



## Vampiro

swift said:


> A veces me pregunto si abrirán un hilo para cada animal cuyo nombre es epiceno


¿Los epicenos no eran un pueblo que peleó en la Guerra de Troya?

¿O me equivoqué de película?
_


----------



## Colchonero

Vampiro said:


> Naaaaa... para distinguir el sexo basta con mirar al hipopótamo ya sabemos dónde.
> _


 
En la garganta ¿no? Los machos tienen la nuez más prominente.


----------



## robertopolaco

Hola de nuevo:
Para crear masculino decimos: la jirafa macho, la serpiente macho, la rana macho, etc., ¿no?
Y entonces cómo se dice:
La jirafa macho es alto o alta.
Un saludo cordial,
Robert


----------



## swift

Hola Roberto:

*La jirafa macho es alta*, sin dudarlo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En general, en español los animales de interés económico (o por otras causas) siempre tienen femenino y nombre especial para las crías. Los animales salvajes que no están en contacto especial con el hombre solo tienen una forma a la que, como bien dices, se le añade macho o hembra para especificar el sexo. Por cierto, existe rano en español, aunque de uso zonal.
La concordancia, como te dijo Swift, se hace con el género gramatical del substantivo que designa el animal. Macho y hembra en este caso no son substantivos, sino morfemas libres de género.


----------



## swift

Exactamente. 

Y otra opción sería: *el macho de la jirafa es alto...*

Para más información más o menos interesante acerca de los nombres epicenos, puedes ver estos dos hilos: femenino de hipopótamo / bisonte.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## afredchb

he encontrado 'rano' en el DRAE, pero un mexicano dijo que deberi'a ser el rana mancho.  Lo que el mexicano dijo es correcto?
PS: Pues busque' los dos en google dibujo y solo aquello primero presentaba el dibujo relativo.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

*la* rana macho

Saludos.


----------



## olimpia91

Para el DRAE hay *sapas* y* ranos*: 
*
rano**.*
*1.* m. Macho de la rana
*sapo,pa
4.* m. Anfibio anuro de cuerpo rechoncho y robusto, ojos saltones, extremidades cortas y piel de aspecto verrugoso


----------



## Gamen

¿En la práctica en algún país se dice "rano" y "sapa"? Jamás lo escuché.
Se dice:
Sapo / sapo hembra
Rana / rana macho


----------



## Ludaico

olimpia91 said:


> Para el DRAE hay *sapas* y* ranos*:
> *
> rano**.*
> *1.* m. Macho de la rana
> *sapo,pa
> 4.* m. Anfibio anuro de cuerpo rechoncho y robusto, ojos saltones, extremidades cortas y piel de aspecto verrugoso



Pero el anfibio es solo masculino,* sapo*. Sapa define a una mujer con determinadas cualidades: soplona, inoportuna o baja.



> *sapo**, pa**.* (Voz prerromana, de or. onomat., por el ruido que hace al caer en un charco o en tierra mojada).
> 
> *1.* m. y *f.*_ Col._,_ C. Rica_ y_ Ven._ Soplón, delator.
> *2.* m. y *f.*_ Cuba._ Persona que importuna con su presencia a una pareja de enamorados.
> *3.* m. y *f.*_ El Salv._,_ Guat._,_ Hond._ y_ Méx._ Persona de baja estatura.
> *4.* *m.** Anfibio*anuro de cuerpo rechoncho y robusto, ojos saltones, extremidades cortas y piel de aspecto verrugoso.
> *...*


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Gamen

¿Alguna vez habéis dicho "el rano"?


----------



## Ludaico

Gamen said:


> ¿Alguna vez habéis dicho "el rano"?



Solamente he visto este término en algunos crucigramas.


----------



## Señor K

Bueno, no es totalmente descabellado si recordamos otras especies como "perros y perras" y "gatos y gatas".

"Sapa", a mi modo de ver, es una palabra mucho más ocupada que "rano" (el cual confieso no sabía que existía). Claro que usualmente -en mi país por lo menos- se usa (hacia una mujer, por supuesto) con una connotación de "curiosidad extrema" o de "acusete".

Así que... 

1.- "Sapa", sí.
2.- "Rano"... en mi vida he visto a alguien ocuparlo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:





afredchb said:


> el rana mancho.  .


Supongo que has querido escribir *macho*. (ya he cambiado el título)

Martine (Mod...)


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

*'Rana'* es un substantivo epiceno. Tal como indica la Academia en el _DPD_, para romper la ambigüedad, lo usual es especificar el sexo del animal mediante la aposición de 'macho' o 'hembra'.

La única referencia a 'rano' que yo recuerdo se encuentra en la maravillosa obra de don Ángel Rosenblat: _El castellano de España y el castellano de América_, cuando describe la inmensa variedad de denominaciones que recibe una serie de especies animales y vegetales en el español peninsular. Aparece allí 'rano', no como macho de la rana, sino como denominación para el _sapo_. Probablemente dicho término se empleara en el habla rural de alguna zona de España; habría que esperar más comentarios de nuestros compañeros españoles. 

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Cal inhibes

Si hay una palabra inútil, esa es el rano. Comúnmente no se distinguen la hembra del macho excepto por los especialistas. De otro lado, exagerando, unas cincuenta personas, fuera de los dómines de la RAE se atreverían a decirla. Es claramente una palabra inventada para llenar el cupo de palabras que se deben aprobar para justificar el sueldo. En los clásicos de la lengua se habla de "el rana". No tardaremos en ver entradas para el gacelo, el danto, el araño, el gavioto y otras mil. Les alcanza para un año de sueldo gratis.
Saludos


----------



## Gamen

Hay muchas especies que sólo tienen un término de gérero femenino: "*la serpiente*" y no "*el* *serpiento*" y *"la jirafa"* y no "*el jirafo", *"*la cucaracha"* y no *"el cucaracho*". Pareciera que estas especies tienen siempre un aspecto "femenino" y que lo masculino no existiera. Ni hablar de la *"mariposa". 
*
Así como hay especies que carecen de un término de género masculino, hay otras que carecen de un término de género femenino:
Así, *el dagón*, *el* *caballo*, *el* *tiburón, el murciélago, *parecen tener sólo un costado masculino exclusivo porque estos animales se identifican con ese género.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Uno primero establece que está hablando de culebras, cucarachas o jirafas y luego se limita a decir "el macho" y "la hembra".

Yo conozco la palabra "ranún" para designar a la rana macho.
Hay tantas especies de ranas que seguramente estamos cada uno imaginando y hablando de un bicho diferente. Hay machos silenciosos y otros desaforadamente cantores. 
Nuestros niños hasta hace poco (si no es que todavía les dura) estaban enloquecidos con los personajes "El Sapo Pepe" y "La Sapa Pepa".


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Yo sólo lo he oído como apodo de uno al que le llamaban así: "El rano". Pero no aplicado al animal. 

En el CORDE he encontrado esto: 
3    s palabras me hicieron perder pie y quedé como un rano, estirado en medio de aquellas aguas cenagosas.  **  1954            Cuéllar Gragera, Antonio                 Estampas de caza mayor. (Monterías de reses en Extremadura)  ESPAÑA          15.Agricultura, ganadería, pes Arqueros (Badajoz), 1954
4    n, frejones, etc.). Del sapo dieciocho (escuerzo, rano, ponzoño, gusarapo, bufo, etc.) y de la cucarach **  1962            Rosenblat, Ángel                         El castellano de


----------



## swift

Eduardo:

El segundo ejemplo que pones no es un ejemplo de uso: forma parte de la enumeración de don Ángel Rosenblat de la que hablaba yo en mi otro mensaje...


----------



## Gabriel

Gamen said:


> Así como hay especies que carecen de un término de género masculino, hay otras que carecen de un término de género femenino:
> Así, *el dagón*, *el* *caballo*, *el* *tiburón, el murciélago, *parecen tener sólo un costado masculino exclusivo porque estos animales se identifican con ese género.


yegua.
(Del lat. eqŭa).
1. f. Hembra del caballo.


----------



## Gamen

Tenés razón Gabriel. Había pensado en que no existe "caballa" porque es un pez pero existe yegua.


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

swift said:


> Eduardo:
> 
> El segundo ejemplo que pones no es un ejemplo de uso: forma parte de la enumeración de don Ángel Rosenblat de la que hablaba yo en mi otro mensaje...



Pues es verdad, tienes mucha razón.


----------



## qrokjae

*Nueva Pregunta
Hilos Unidos*​
Si quiero significar una perdiz del género macho, ¿debo decir «la perdiz macho» o «la perdiz macha», o cualesquier otros expresiones?


----------



## fasmaster

Lo correcto es "La perdiz macho".


----------



## micafe

"La perdiz mach*o*" - "una jirafa mach*o*" - "una/la golondrina mach*o*"


----------



## qrokjae

Gracias a ustedes.


----------



## Duometri

Y lo mismo sucede al revés: "el jabalí hembr*a*", "el erizo hembr*a*". 

Jamás "hembr*o*"


----------

